# Looking for a roommate/farmhand



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Free rent, expectations are:

must be male I reserve my right to oggle a man vs a woman...LOL

You must be able to do heavy lifting, because I'm a gurl and I can.
Help with catching, shearing and trimming sheep.
Fencing, must know what a t-post driver is and a t-post.
Must know how to use most basic tools, Chainsaw, hammer, wirecutters, shovel, pitchfork, and power tools.

must not be scared of heights, because I am..LOL

Need to know a little about gardening, I'll show you the rest.

Must not be scared of getting dirty or cellars or working more then 5 hours a day. After all I work a full-time job and care for farm animals.

Your days off will be when the chores are done just like mine.

Benefits are hanging out with me, eating supper on the porch, cuddling on the couch, and possible witness of future gurl pajama parties.

Overly medicated persons need not apply.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Take down your ad. I'm heading that way now.

Wait, I'm gonna need a couple hundred bucks gas money. Just send me your credit card, I'll give it back to you when I get there.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Watch out for the hankies, Zong!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Great ad, but I'd suggest posting some pics...of the sheep! Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

I huff that stuff like a psycho on glue. I'll be like that buzzard, just pretending to be knocked out, just so she'll get close enough....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That's in violation of my sheeps privacy, I'm not running a sheep porn business...LOL


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

All right! Uhh, You don't do background checks do you?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Wheew! Glad I read the other thread first.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

there ya go Fowler! couldn't have done it half as good myself. i may even use it if i go back on the dating sites. except for the heights. they dont bother me.good thing too because i had 2 husbands who could hardly make it up the ladder for 5 or 6 steps . ~Georgia.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

I used to change lightbulbs in radio towers. Even now I'd walk a 4" I beam on a $50 bet.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would settle for a man that would change a night light bulb. Notice that I said would instead of could. I am looking for someone with initiative.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Heck, I'd even change my mind, blindfolded, on a stormy night.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's what i was trying to remember Zong. it was the radio towers! my bro. use to work on the one for the town.(i only had bros at the time who were 15 to 20 years older and i tagged along to help) we had to walk up the highest hill in the town then we would drag the replacement batteries, which weighed a ton, up the tower.i was only 10 then but i was never afraid. many years ago now and my bro is very frail but he still remembers it. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Take down your ad. I'm heading that way now.
> 
> Wait, I'm gonna need a couple hundred bucks gas money. Just send me your credit card, I'll give it back to you when I get there.


Sorry, but you have to get your ownself here. I've already been burned once, burn me twice shame on me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heck Z Ill walk a 4in I beam for $50.

So long as its only 4in above the ground LOL.

Well, I guess im out. Dont use a post driver, nor have one. Sledge hammer has worked for me for 50yrs. Course, ive never been rich enough to afford very many T posts. Come to think on it, I dont think I ever bought any. When we first moved here, there was a rich ole lady across the road from us. She had me work for her, She told me to be there by 8. I was. She got drunked up the night before and didnt come out till 10 to tell me what she wanted me to do. . This happened several Sats. I finally quit her. BUT I had noticed she had a pile of new T posts still in the bundle. So late one Fri night I walked across her pasture, around 1/4 mile, and took 4 bundles of posts, and carried them back here. Like ta killed me 30yrs ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Sorry, but you have to get your ownself here. I've already been burned once, burn me twice shame on me.


I'm going to need a "money back if not fully satisfied" guarantee. I guess I'll have to walk, and eat weeds and bugs along the way.....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> All right! Uhh, You don't do background checks do you?


Back ground check is complete, We just wont talk about that one time at band camp...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> I'm going to need a "money back if not fully satisfied" guarantee. I guess I'll have to walk, and eat weeds and bugs along the way.....


Excuse me your giving me money, if I'm not satified FIRST!...LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm gonna be mighty tired after walking a thousand miles. What kind of cruel person would make a guy walk that far, eating bugs and weeds, and sleeping on the railroad track?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

That has to be the best personal add I've ever seen. Cocky tattooed kid submitting his application.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I wasn't sure if you were joking or not with this post then I read the other one. Fowler, you do have a sense of humor for sure. 

It is cold this morning and I mentioned that to my guy who mentioned that he likes a wood stove and the heat they give off. So I explain that when I get to buy and build my new house it is going to have a wood stove, so he gets excited and volunteers to cut the wood for it. I am like huh, are we planning on living together? Yep, we are planning on living together. Funny how my dream has turned into a our dream and it WASN"T planned.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Well Jandersen your resume was just pushed to the front, I like your cockiness...LOL

Zong get your boots on, I have my own game called find my tats.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> Back ground check is complete, We just wont talk about that one time at band camp...LOL


That wasn't supposeded to show up. Are the wanted posters in your post office current?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

If theres going to be a competition, I'm not going. I already done all the competing I'm ever going to do, that time I won 10 Olympic gold medals. BUT, if I'm out, don't go calling me the next time you wake up with a dead hooker in the motel room and no recollections.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> If theres going to be a competition, I'm not going. I already done all the competing I'm ever going to do, that time I won 10 Olympic gold medals. BUT, if I'm out, don't go calling me the next time you wake up with a dead hooker in the motel room and no recollections.


What happens in vegas stays in vegas!!! You broke the golden rule.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Breaking rules is my stock and trade!! How did you think I won all them gold medals??


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Let's not forget that time I was my own lawyer and persuaded the jury a psycho killer was a good thing. I mean, somebody gotta kill those psycho's, right??


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I like the front, if it helps i just bearded up for the winter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Last time I needed a beard in an emergency, I just tore the face off a bear. Man, you shoulda seen the expression on his face!! i mean, my face.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Pics of you & the beard, please, Mr. Cute-as-a-Bug!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

What does "oggle" mean?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Zong your a tougher man than I. But for cuddling and pajama parties I'll grin down any bear.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> What does "oggle" mean?


you have to ask...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Fowler said:


> you have to ask...


Sounds like he might be the one, you didn't mention naiveness.

Also, just for future reference for these future gurl pajama parties....do I supply the gurl, the pajama AND the parti...or just one of the three?

One more thing you may want to add on your list of "must be able to do's"....window fixer. 

And just so it's clear, I'm applying for the pajama weekend and permissions to oggle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Fowler, are you still looking for a romantic farm hand? I just realized that my left one sure has a soft touch. Thrilling, I'd say.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I need a romantic hand and a hand with a strong grip. The only way to catch me is by the hair...LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

I have an amazingly strong grip. Especially on reality. My grip is so strong, I've been known to hold on too long. And when they say "Get a grip on yourself, well, I already have. I'd rather not anybody talk about it though. Whats that about, anyway...


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys are just to funny, I sure have had a good chuckle. Good luck Zong and Janderson, may the best man win or loose or what ever. > Marc


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes ma'am


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> I need a romantic hand and a hand with a strong grip. The only way to catch me is by the hair...LOL


The short ones?

Is that "oggling"?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

springvalley said:


> You guys are just to funny, I sure have had a good chuckle. Good luck Zong and Janderson, may the best man win or loose or what ever. > Marc


It's gonna have to be Janderson. I'd get all the work done, and accidentally break Fowler playing with her.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> The short ones?
> 
> Is that "oggling"?


rotf...too bad your a treehugging cowboy, you would have just won a one way to a trip to the Fowler cellar....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You are a very handsome young man Jan, I would love to be 10, 15 ,20 yrs younger. ~dreaming into a waynes world dream~ do do do do do


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, then, Fowler, you've seen my headless body, I assume..... Clearly I can do 3 or 4 times the work of an average person. Any kind of work.... I'd try real hard not to break you in half..


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> rotf...too bad your a treehugging cowboy, you would have just won a one way to a trip to the Fowler cellar....LOL


Forget "fling"....


Lobs poop at high speed.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> Forget "fling"....
> 
> 
> Lobs poop at high speed.


High speed cow patty disc's throw, to bad yours was fresh sucks being you.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Well, then, Fowler, you've seen my headless body, I assume..... Clearly I can do 3 or 4 times the work of an average person. Any kind of work.... I'd try real hard not to break you in half..



Bear hugs are good


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Bare hugs are so much better.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Bare hugs are so much better.


Fresh...:ashamed:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Heck yeah, I'm fresh!! I wouldn't be much good if I was all moldy and rotten.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> I need a romantic hand and a hand with a strong grip. The only way to catch me is by the hair...LOL


Ugh!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> High speed cow patty disc's throw, to bad yours was fresh sucks being you.


Darn,,,,,,,,,Darn Texans anyway,,,,,

They're just so full of po.....,,,,,,,,,uh,, themselves.

All I wanted to do was oggle.............I think ???


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

zong said:


> It's gonna have to be Janderson. I'd get all the work done, and accidentally break Fowler playing with her.


Just don't get her wound too tight, and you'll both be fine.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> You are a very handsome young man Jan, I would love to be 10, 15 ,20 yrs younger. ~dreaming into a waynes world dream~ do do do do do


No fair! That's cheating! You're stealing my excuse!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> No fair! That's cheating! You're stealing my excuse!


You started it!! I tried to get you to smell the hanky,but you grumped away yelling numbers and profanities, then I decided to steal your tennisballs off you fake walker, so I could tackle you to the ground and make you eat poo but Nooooooo, we just rolled around in the hay all day. I still got poo in my hair....you wild man


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

:sob:


Fowler said:


> You started it!! I tried to get you to smell the hanky,but you grumped away yelling numbers and profanities, then I decided to steal your tennisballs off you fake walker, so I could tackle you to the ground and make you eat poo but Nooooooo, *we just rolled around in the hay *all day. I still got poo in my hair....you wild man


But...But that was our hay!:sob:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> You started it!! I tried to get you to smell the hanky,but you grumped away yelling numbers and profanities, then I decided to steal your tennisballs off you fake walker, so I could tackle you to the ground and make you eat poo but Nooooooo, we just rolled around in the hay all day. I still got poo in my hair....you wild man


:hysterical: That was my sports model walker you were messing with.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

sustainabilly said:


> :sob:
> 
> But...But that was our hay!:sob:


Don't worry. There's plenty more "hay" where that came from.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it jello night at the home for the strange again tonight?? Cool. I'm staying here, Fowler. It's jello night. Besides, I lost my peg leg in a game of mumblypeg.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Well thanks fowler, to bad I'm not a fews older you'd be quite the catch for any man. But from my understanding tbe older the berry the sweeter the juice.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Well thanks fowler, to bad I'm not a fews older you'd be quite the catch for any man. But from my understanding the older the berry the sweeter the juice.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

A guy with posting tourettes now that's sexy.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

zong said:


> Is it jello night at the home for the strange again tonight?? Cool. I'm staying here, Fowler. It's jello night. Besides, I lost my peg leg in a game of mumblypeg.


 mmmm, Jello!

[YOUTUBE]A8X0gZDFlN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Free rent, expectations are:
> 
> must be male I reserve my right to oggle a man vs a woman...LOL
> 
> ...


Filling up the truck and all my cans with gas..... Dont wanna hafta stop.... Gonna be driving straight through!!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

elkhound waits for the dust to settle.he fills out application in crayon and pictures........lol

some people talk...i can show examples of my work....lol...hold on ta ya hat.

fence 



















this is double duty post...fence and box of maters in background....lol










can i use a chainsaw....lol




























can i garden....lol..one of the best in the county....so says fair judges

1st place heirloom maters










2nd in taters










handy in the kitchen too











had every ag science class there was to take in school...from cows to shop.
2 year certificate in natural resources.earned state farmer degree at age 17.
voted number 1 ag student for graduating class of 84 by facility.

if this is not enough...heres my extra credit....lol











boys yall need to learn how to fill out an application....roflmro


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

lmao!!!! *We have a winner!!!!* the one with the biggest toys wins...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Besides.......


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lmao.....i am about to bust a gut....that thing would only burn the hair off me...lol...hit the button twice....more please...ouch.....ok thats enough now....lol


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

One with the biggest what ?? TRACTOR ?? hehe, just askin. I stopped watchin soaps, just tune in here after lunch. hehe > Marc


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

springvalley said:


> One with the biggest what ?? TRACTOR ?? hehe, just askin. I stopped watchin soaps, just tune in here after lunch. hehe > Marc


i gotta the biggest heart...it takes a 5 gallon tin can to hold it.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i gotta the biggest heart...it takes a 5 gallon tin can to hold it.


Elk, you have got the be the sweetest, most gifted, kindest, hardest working fella I know. A women would be CRAZY not to drive across the US to be with ya. Just sayin.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Elk, you have got the be the sweetest, most gifted, kindest, hardest working fella I know. A women would be CRAZY not to drive across the US to be with ya. Just sayin.



well thank ya but i aint all that...i just try real hard.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

elkhound said:


> well thank ya but i aint all that...i just try real hard.



Elk, something tells me that you ARE "all that" AND a bag o' chips! Some lady is going to be very, very lucky to become YOUR lady!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

nehimama said:


> Elk, something tells me that you ARE "all that" AND a bag o' chips! Some lady is going to be very, very lucky to become YOUR lady!


Oh, I would say that and a whole lot more. Someone would have to be crazy to not fall in love with you.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Ya, well if I were twenty years younger . . . . just saying. You are sure a sweet guy in print and I'm sure in real life too.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

BetsyK in Mich said:


> Ya, well if I were twenty years younger . . . . just saying. You are sure a sweet guy in print and I'm sure in real life too.


If *I* were 20 years younger AND had no Mr. M. in my life (Whom I love dearly!) I would SO be gettin' after ol' Elkie! He'd run plumb outta hidin' places!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same here Nehi! i'd be on him like white on rice! ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall makin me blush...i feel all warm inside and loved.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

hey fowler...sorry i cant help what i am about do.....

elkhound reaches over and hits the button.....lol


for my friends here.............



[youtube]jBDF04fQKtQ[/youtube]


----------

